# Drop Pod & Vindicator Dimensions



## minci (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello, I am a new WH40K player. I am constantly painting models and now I am up to 1500 points and ready to begin waging war. I am designing my army transportation Foams by myself but I have a problem. I still didn't buy vindicator and Drop Pod. I will buy them but after I finish the current miniatures I am painting. 
Can somebody PLEASE write down the dimensions of these 2 models (metric). 



Thank you already...


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

Have you got a Rhino yet? The Vindi is the same size but a little (like 1") longer (if you have the siege shield on the front).

I'll measure the drop pod and get back to you later if i get the chance.


----------



## minci (Sep 28, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> Have you got a Rhino yet? The Vindi is the same size but a little (like 1") longer (if you have the siege shield on the front).
> 
> I'll measure the drop pod and get back to you later if i get the chance.


Many THANKS  .
Yeah I know its siege shield is bigger but I have totaly no idea about drop pod.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Drop Pod
A- ?
B- ~45mm
C- 70mm
D- ~100mm
E- 154mm

all could be a few mm out- its not an easy shape to measure (its 5 sided with predominant features)...

TBH I'm being lazy with my vindi- I can easily get at my DPs by the vindi is well and truly buried. Its the exact sams chasis as rhinos/razorbacks/predators so you probably have one already


----------



## minci (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you.
For A, it is my bad.
A dimension would be the length between the bottom and the middle point (middle edge point where drop pods bottom quits growing and begins narrowing).


----------



## minci (Sep 28, 2009)

For A dimension on drop pod, it is my bad.
A dimension would be the length between the bottom and the middle point (middle edge point where drop pods bottom quits growing and begins narrowing).

A dimension of vindicator is the length of the siege shield. And its thickness and may be the length of the gun would also help. I have rhinos but no siege shield


----------



## minci (Sep 28, 2009)

Praxiss said:


> Have you got a Rhino yet? The Vindi is the same size but a little (like 1") longer (if you have the siege shield on the front).
> 
> I'll measure the drop pod and get back to you later if i get the chance.


:alcoholic: waiting


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

minci said:


> :alcoholic: waiting


If he doesn't reply in a while send him a PM.
But really, if you don't have the models, why can't you just make their inserts when you get the models?


----------



## minci (Sep 28, 2009)

I will have the foams cut by a 3D machine. The foam company sends the foams cut and ready if you can send the autocad drawings.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

minci said:


> I will have the foams cut by a 3D machine. The foam company sends the foams cut and ready if you can send the autocad drawings.


Oh wow.
Well um, PM him, he may have forgotten about this thread.


----------

